# Help? Replacing Hard Drive



## mikethecat (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm sorry, I'm totally new at all this Tivo upgrading stuff.

I have 2 Tivos, both models TCD540040, and one of the hard drives has failed. I'm going to go out to get a new hard drive, but before I do, I want to make sure that I can get an image for it. Am I able to make a backup of the other Tivo with MFSTools, and use that to restore the other Tivo?

I'm just wondering about all of this because I have a lifetime subscription on the one that failed, but the other one is on monthly subscription.

Thanks for any help anyone can give me!


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Yes, you can use the working TiVo to supply the software image for the other, since they are both the same (540) models.


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

The lifetime is tied to the TiVo Service Number on the motherboard, so it will not matter. Your lifetime will stay with the lifetime unit.

You will need to do a "Clear and Delete Everything" once you put the newly copied drive into the TiVo.

Check out mfslive.org for the latest tools.


----------

